# Help with "prewar Schwinn" date



## lotech (Jan 31, 2011)

Bought this "prewar Schwinn" and got it with no badge. trying to figure out a model and year for it, anybody? Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 31, 2011)

it the one year only frame with dropouts for schwinn. schwinn guys would know.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 31, 2011)

*1939....one year only with the tabs or "ears" for the drop stand*


----------



## lotech (Jan 31, 2011)

J.C. said:


> *1939....one year only with the tabs or "ears" for the drop stand*




 Thank you sir.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 1, 2011)

J.C. said:


> *1939....one year only with the tabs or "ears" for the drop stand*




No, no, no.  One year only for a dx yes, but not c model frames.  Please refer to the serial numbers on this one. E and F are 1940.


----------



## J.C. (Feb 1, 2011)

*Didn't look past the ears....part of my Dumbo complex *


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought they stopped using the straight downtube on straightbar frames before 1940? In fact, I thought 38 may have been the introduction of the curved downtube on these frames.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2011)

Your right Ozz. I had reservations it was a Schwinn at all. The head tube looks too raked back...


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 3, 2011)

Again,  It is a schwinn made c model frame.  The F serial puts it into 1940 range.  The straight downtube was very common with c models.  I don't recall ever seeing a curved downtube c model, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. As for the straight down tube standard frames, they ran into early 37 and than transitioned into the curved downtube.  Now when the DX model arrived in the 1939 line up, they went to the straight down tube on that style as well only for that year DX.  Now, Schwinn liked to use up stock and/or sell off their leftover parts to other bicycle manufacturers like Chicago cycle supply and Mead cycle supply.  I have a 1939 La Salle that is schwinn made and the frame is a straight downtube.  Go figure.  Now, let's pretend that they didn't alway stop producing bike for that year in DECEMBER.  So carry over inton the next year is very common as well.


----------

